# Endschalter für Seilwinde / Drehzahlmessung



## Kraww84 (19 Juni 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde.

Ich habe ein Frage.
Ich habe bei mir im Haus einen Aufzug für Einkäufe usw. in einem alten Wäscheschacht realisiert.
Dazu nutze ich eine handelsübliche Seilwinde, ohne Abschaltung usw.

Gesteuert wird das ganze "manuell" von zwei Tastern (1x oben / 1x unten) und einem ELTAKO EGS12Z-UC

Jetzt zu meinem Problem:

Ich möchte eine Automatische Abschaltung realisieren, aber möglichst günstig.
Könnt Ihr mir evtl. Abschaltmöglichkeiten für obere und untere Endlage nennen?

Bei Endschaltern bräuchte ich einen langen "Schaltweg/Nachlaufweg", da die Nachlaufstrecke des Seilzugs ca. 5cm beträgt.
Hatte an eine Art Lichtschranke oder Näherungsschalter gedacht.

Könnt Ihr mir da etwas empfehlen?

Schon mal besten Dank.


----------



## BSTom (19 Juni 2016)

Hallo,

es kommt ja ein wenig auf die Gegebenheiten an.
Hast Du einfach einen Korb an Deine Seilwinde gehängt?
Wir der Behälter für die Einkäufe irgendwie geführt?

Ansonsten könntest Du den oberen Abschaltpunkt ähnlich realisieren wie das bei meisten
Seilwinden gemacht wird, da ist eine verdickung am Seil die dann gegen eine Gabel drückt.
Womit ein Schalter betätigt wird.

Für unten ist eine Lichtschranke eine gute Idee.

Aber alles abhängig von dem was Du gebaut hast.


----------



## Kraww84 (19 Juni 2016)

Hi,

ja, unten an der Winde hängt ein geschlossener Korb.
Geführt wird dieser jeweils in der Mitte links und rechts durch ein U-Eisen.

Die Realisierung oben ist eine gute Idee, der Bügel ist sogar vorhanden, nur halt ohne Schalter, den kann ich aber nachrüsten.
Was für einen Lichtschranke könnte man denn für unten nehmen?

Ich habe einen Korb von 400mm x 650 mm Grundfläche. Der Platz rundherum beträgt noch ca 40mm. Also leider nicht viel Platz für eine "große" Lichtschranke.
Dachte schonmal an so eine Art Lichtschrankengitter, wie man es von Maschinenschutzeinrichtungen kennt, jedoch sind diese verdammt teuer....


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (19 Juni 2016)

Was hältst du von mechanischen Endschaltern mit Rolle/Hebel ? ZB von Eaton. 
Wenn der Korb den Schalter betätigt kannst du ja noch eine Logo oder so dazwischen bauen für den Nachlauf.


----------



## Kraww84 (19 Juni 2016)

Das wäre eine Option. Dann muss ich mal gucken was Eaton im Programm hat.
ich habe meine Haussteuerung sowieso über WAGO laufen, da wäre eine Anbindung natürlich gut zu realisieren.


----------



## woody (19 Juni 2016)

https://www.google.de/search?q=lich...KHZcACGoQgjYImwQwCw&ei=5wFnV6iMG-fE6ASXgaDQBg


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (19 Juni 2016)

Habe gerade mal bei Google Eaton Endschalter eingegeben. Da kommen dann bei den Bildern direkt ganz viele von den Gelben Dingern. Musst halt nur noch schauen welcher dann für dich passt. 
Den Rest macht die Wago sicher mit links.


----------



## BSTom (19 Juni 2016)

Wenn der Korb geführt wird (durch ein Metall?), kannst Du doch einfach einen Induktivgeber / Induktiven Näehrungsschalter verwenden und damit ein Relais schalten.
Oder einen Positionsschalter mit Rolle Endschalter bei eBay z.b sowas http://r.ebay.com/jSAZCB

Alles leicht zu montieren und gut zu besorgen.
Die elektrische Seite ist auch nicht aufwendig.
Schalter und Geber als NC besorgen um bei Drahtbruch gar nicht erst den Motor zu starten.


----------



## Kraww84 (19 Juni 2016)

Hey, vielen Dank für die Vorschläge. Werde die Variante mit den Rollenschaltern gekoppelt mit WAGO anstreben. Wenn alles realisiert ist, gebe ich hier Rückinfo.

nochmal besten Dank !


----------



## winnman (20 Juni 2016)

Und ganz oben und ganz unten nochmal einen Schalter als Öffner der bei Versagen, . . . den Strom ganz unterbricht.


----------

